# Decals



## Stillakid

Found a great source for "S"(and even some of those O too!) I've purchased from him and the prices are good and(BigEd, you'll love this)

Free Shipping! And no Lay-Out fee's charged for custom decals!!!!:laugh:

http://www.lbrenterprisesllc.com/


----------



## Big Ed

Stillakid said:


> Found a great source for "S"(and even some of those O too!) I've purchased from him and the prices are good and(BigEd, you'll love this)
> 
> Free Shipping! And no Lay-Out fee's charged for custom decals!!!!:laugh:
> 
> http://www.lbrenterprisesllc.com/



Thanks but I didn't even see one CNJRR decal in O.
I do like decals though, don't ask me why but I bought 2 sets of S CNJRR decals on e bay a while ago.
The guy had a bunch of S decals, are you looking for anything special?

He also lists some S stuff occasionally along with his decals.

http://shop.ebay.com/acflyer322/m.html?_nkw=&_armrs=1&_from=&_ipg=&_trksid=p4340


Edit,
He normally has a whole lot more S stuff listed then whats on there now.

Edit again,
I don't know if the other link is bringing you to his auctions, so I will try this one.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...0&Category=480&_trkparms=algo=LVI&its=I&otn=2


----------



## tjcruiser

Jim,

Good tip. I took a peek at his "O" offerings. He has "Lionel Lines" in several sizes, along with "221" and "New York Central" per my streamliner loco ... the latter two in both white and silver. Good to know. 

You say he can do custom decals. How does that work ... off of pdf file images?

Thanks!

TJ


----------



## Stillakid

*custom decals..........*

TJ, I went back and re-read the part about custom work. It appears that he only does it for the more "Realistic" scale:laugh:

As to whether you supply the artwork, I don't know the answer to that


----------



## Reckers

Ed, it would appear you are on a slippery slope....sliding away from those oversized stuffed animals....moving toward S scale.....give in to The Force, Ed!:worshippy::worshippy::worshippy:


----------



## Big Ed

Reckers said:


> Ed, it would appear you are on a slippery slope....sliding away from those oversized stuffed animals....moving toward S scale.....give in to The Force, Ed!:worshippy::worshippy::worshippy:


The CNJRR Lady Liberty head got me to buy them. Not the S.
I will use them on a building or something.

It seems that like in the last week you can't copy and paste links from fee-bay? They don't work?

Can anyone see the guy's decals that I posted in the above link?

I think the only way I can see them is when I am logged in on fee-bay.
I wonder if they did something to block them? 
You think that if you can copy and paste their links and pass them along, it would bring them more business.


----------



## tjcruiser

Ed,

The link is a no-go for me, too.

TJ


----------



## Stillakid

*Some more sources................*

http://www.railgraphicsdecals.com/Rail_Graphics_Decals_Decal_MarketPlace.htm

Big list, but most have little info other then to send for a catalog.

Ed, check this one out!

http://www.railgraphicsdecals.com/


----------

